# How do I get my dull alloys shining again?



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

I got some valet pro bilberry for my wheels as they had some caked in brake dust from previous owner. I done the wheels a couple of times but now they have went dull and no shine whatsoever, does anyone know how I can get them back to shiney?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Duke of Fife said:


> I got some valet pro bilberry for my wheels as they had some caked in brake dust from previous owner. I done the wheels a couple of times but now they have went dull and no shine whatsoever, does anyone know how I can get them back to shiney?


Any pics of the atm?


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Here is some pictures of all 4 wheels mate. I tried to polish them to try bring out the shine but that hasn't worked.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Mate, I`m wondering if you`ve taken the lacquer off the wheels maybe ?

If so, they`ll need re-lacquering, but if you`re doing that, you may as well get them refurbed in the process, then they`ll look virtually brand-new again.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, With those scuffs, polishing won't make much difference to the look.. Lots of elbow grease & polish or refurb.
Looks as if the bilberry was too strong & dulled the lacquer.
Hoggy.


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

I was kinda thinking that myself the laquaer has been rubbed off. I put done undiluted bilberry on the second time round to try get off the stubborn brake dust, don't think I should of bothered. I don't really want to be spending money on a refurb right now but will later on. What can I do just now to try get them looking better. I know they aren't the best of conditions just yet and I always like things looking good but will do that later on. Cheers for your help lads.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Try something like Meguiars ultimate compound, but take it easy as you may start removing the paint if lacquer has gone.
AutoGlym silicone spray may bring the shine back without too much rubbing.
Hoggy.


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Try something like Meguiars ultimate compound, but take it easy as you may start removing the paint if lacquer has gone.
> AutoGlym silicone spray may bring the shine back without too much rubbing.
> Hoggy.


How often would I need to use the Autogylm silicone spray/how long would it last on the wheels?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Duke of Fife said:


> How often would I need to use the Autogylm silicone spray/how long would it last on the wheels?


Hi, Weekly perhaps, any high content silicone spray should help bring the shine back. Spray on to a cloth & apply that way.
Hoggy.


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Duke of Fife said:
> 
> 
> > How often would I need to use the Autogylm silicone spray/how long would it last on the wheels?
> ...


Cheers ill give that a try till i get a refurb on them or maybe some new wheels..


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, With those scuffs, polishing won't make much difference to the look.. Lots of elbow grease & polish or refurb.
> Looks as if the bilberry was too strong & dulled the lacquer.
> Hoggy.


Says on the bottle that you can use the bilberry neat if it's ground in brake dust so that shouldn't of happened to my wheels should it? I going to ring them tomorrow about it. I've got ST wheels on my connect and I'm a bit sceptical about using it on them incase this happens again as they are as new condition, what do you guys think?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Any strong detergent will dull the finish, always best to dilute & repeat again & again, what ever the instructions say.
Hoggy.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

If you're spraying silicone onto the wheels, I suggest you take them off :wink:

Silicone and brakes are not a good mixture 

John


----------

